

WanderStyle: Hipmunk for Fashion - efader
http://www.wanderstyle.com
Weekend project that is an MVP to build a "Hipmunk for fashion"
======
efader
Would like your initial thoughts on this MVP and ideas

~~~
jkupferman
Just some observations:

-I can't seem to find any benefits that this provides beyond at traditional Comparison Shopping Engine (e.g. Google Shopping). Why would I want to use this over the existing ones?

-After clicking through on a product I ended up on a product which was out-of-stock ( [http://www.bluefly.com/just-a-cheap-shirt-cyan-and-brown-pla...](http://www.bluefly.com/just-a-cheap-shirt-cyan-and-brown-plaid-distressed-cotton-flannel-shirt/PRODUCT_FEED/310884501/detail.fly?referer=ca_shopstyle&cm_mmc=ca_shopstyle-_-Just+A+Cheap+Shirt-_-mens-longsleeve-shirts-_-3108845&partner=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Just+A+Cheap+Shirt_mens-longsleeve-shirts) )

-While I have the heading and subheading font installed (Raleway) it is isn't very readable, at least on Windows.

-Most searches I put in had 200 pages of results, some way to most effectively view results would be awesome (infinite scroll, filtering)

-The link to click-through was often slower than I would have liked, this can add a big drag on the shopping experience

The idea of a higher end comparison shopping engine specifically for apparel
is a good one. The question is how can you improve the overall shopping
experience to make it compelling for your users.

